# AEP now has a limit on Bluegill?



## Bozwell (Apr 4, 2011)

Had someone tell me today that AEP now has a limit of 20/day for Bluegill?
Seriously??????
The bluegill are already so thick down there that when you try to bass fish, your plastic worm gets attacked by swarms of bluegill so bad that the bass can't even get to it.
Is this for real?
If so, what in the world would make the state put a limit on bluegill of all things? 
Hopefully someone can enlighten me?
Thanks
Boz


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Haven't heard that, but I'll be there all weekend trying to find em. I never keep that many for myself anyway. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I don't see anything:
http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_sites.aspx


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

You would end up bringing home more ticks than fish.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

If they are going to establish a rule on gills, it should be a limit based on length to help keep the big bulls protected. No gills over 9" can be kept or something like that. Who cares how many 6-8 inchers are taken.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Easy solution....start keeping bass


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> Easy solution....start keeping bass


Nice try! Now only 3 bass can be taken at AEP per day. Two less than 14" and one greater than 21". Seems like a good rule to me to set the stage for more trophy sized fish. My guess is the state implemented the bass and bluegill rules based on angler surveys and electro shocking surveys.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb (Feb 11, 2013)

What does AEP stand for? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Fishing4the Lamb said:


> What does AEP stand for?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


American Electric Power


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Several posts were removed because of their political nature. Please keep the politics out.


----------



## Bozwell (Apr 4, 2011)

Read it and weep - 
(R) It shall be unlawful for any person to take or possess more than twenty sunfish (Lepomis spp.) in the aggregate in any one day from all AEP recreation lands lakes and ponds in Coshocton, Muskingum, Perry, Morgan, Noble, and Guernsey counties. This includes the AEP recreation lands, Conesville coal lands, and Avondale wildlife area. 
T) It shall be unlawful for any person to take or possess more than three largemouth, smallmouth, or spotted bass singly or in aggregate, of which no more than two can be less than fourteen inches in length and no more than one can be greater than or equal to twenty inches in length on the following bodies of water. In addition, it shall be unlawful for any person to take or possess largemouth bass, smallmouth bass, or spotted bass greater than fourteen inches but less than twenty inches in length while on the water or surrounding shoreline of the following bodies of water:

All AEP recreation lands lakes and ponds in Coshocton, Muskingum, Perry, Morgan, Noble, and Guernsey counties This includes the AEP recreation lands, Conesville coal lands, and Avondale wildlife area;


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

What Bozwell said. Find it here: 

http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/1501:31-13


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'm sure some of those ponds weren't able to support the pressure put on em in recent years? I could imagine some record takes coming out of there. Take a kid fishing = 40 gills? About 6 of us are slated for the end of April and I'm still excited!


----------



## Bozwell (Apr 4, 2011)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I'm sure some of those ponds weren't able to support the pressure put on em in recent years? I could imagine some record takes coming out of there. Take a kid fishing = 40 gills? About 6 of us are slated for the end of April and I'm still excited!


I guess I just find it odd that of all the times I've been down there that I have fished for hours on end and not seen another soul. So with that said, I've not seen a lot of fishing pressure. I've also not seen any "record takes".
Bottom line, when I factor in $3.80/gal gas + 3 1/2hr drive time + food + lodging, it gets a little pricey. When I factor in travel time from where we stay, to one of the ponds, (10 min.) + hike back in to an out of the way pond ( We've hiked up to 30 min. in some cases) + air up tubes and prep for fishing, (10 min.) We've now have close to an hour in getting on the water. An hour later, or probably less, we have our limit and can now start the reverse process.
So, 1 hr getting on the water, 1 hr fishing , 1 hr getting back to our lodging.

You may think I'm splitting hairs here, but at my age, I don't even buy green bananas anymore because I'm not sure I'll be around long enough for them to ripen LOL.
Where I live, I can just as easily fish Indiana or Michigan which have limits as well but are much closer to where we live. I suppose it's a matter of preference but if I have to spend my money out of state, so be it.
I'm sure they'll be just as happy to take my $$$'s as the state of Ohio.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Just out of curiosity...how many fish were people that keep sunfish keeping before this new limit?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Bozwell said:


> I guess I just find it odd that of all the times I've been down there that I have fished for hours on end and not seen another soul. So with that said, I've not seen a lot of fishing pressure. I've also not seen any "record takes".


I certainly agree that this limit seems foolish, but I cant quite understand how youve fished down there that much and claim to have never seen anyone else? Drive near any campground on the weekend, particularly a holiday weekend, and theres hundreds of people. More than likely a few ruined it for everyone. Our local village reservoir used to have spectacular bluegill/sunfish fishing in the spring. It was simple to catch a mess of 9-10 fish. Pretty soon word got out and what used to be a quiet little lake became crowded with people taking buckets of fish home. Its now a catch and release only lake.


----------



## Bozwell (Apr 4, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> I certainly agree that this limit seems foolish, but I cant quite understand how youve fished down there that much and claim to have never seen anyone else? Drive near any campground on the weekend, particularly a holiday weekend, and theres hundreds of people. More than likely a few ruined it for everyone. Our local village reservoir used to have spectacular bluegill/sunfish fishing in the spring. It was simple to catch a mess of 9-10 fish. Pretty soon word got out and what used to be a quiet little lake became crowded with people taking buckets of fish home. Its now a catch and release only lake.


Only was able to go about once in the spring and once in the fall over the years so I certainly wasn't a regular. A lot of years it was only a once a year trip due to work responsibilities. Granted, when you go to "C" or some of the other campgrounds, you'd see a lot of campers but as far as fishing? I never really ran into a lot of people on the water fishing. One day during last years 2 day trip, was probably the most I've ever witnessed on one piece of water at one time. I counted a total of 7 people 4 of which were bass fishing. I've hiked back to the old camp "Q" I think they call it and fished for hours and only saw 1 other person. My observances are based soley on my own trips and may not be indicitive of "high volume weekends" since most times we were in and out before the weekend "rush".
Sure going to miss going down there and rescheduled 2 trips this year to Indiana and Michigan. As they say, change is good and who knows, we may even find better waters. I'll miss the crystal clear water but sure won't miss the stench of the muck LOL
Tight lines everyone!
Boz


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

TheCream said:


> *Just out of curiosity...how many fish were people that keep sunfish keeping before this new limit*?


Anyone going to answer? I'm just curious how much a limit is going to impact your daily catches.


----------



## rayscott (Nov 3, 2012)

20 blue gills is nothing for a fish fry mess for the family. I don't understand why they have added such crazy restrictions on these and other fish in the 3013 regulations. 

This post will be SENSORED and deleted lie my previous post if they don't like your perfectly legitimate post.

My point was like everything else in life they regulate and rule it so much we have no freedoms. More than likely a politician who doesn't eve seriously fish or fish at all creates the laws. 

Why only 20 blue gills when you can catch more crappies and yellow perch.


----------



## rayscott (Nov 3, 2012)

20 blue gills is nothing for a fish fry mess for the family. I don't understand why they have added such crazy restrictions on these and other fish in the 3013 regulations. 

This post will be SENSORED and deleted lie my previous post if they don't like your perfectly legitimate post.

My point was like everything else in life they regulate and rule it so much we have no freedoms. More than likely a politician who doesn't eve seriously fish or fish at all creates the laws. 

Why only 20 blue gills when you can catch more crappies and yellow perch.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

TheCream said:


> Anyone going to answer? I'm just curious how much a limit is going to impact your daily catches.


I can tell you that since limits have been established then the people that have "ruined it" for the rest were taking five gallon buckets full of fish. I would also venture to guess that those individuals were taking many fish that weren't of decent size and keeping many for the sake of keeping them. 
I have seen it done in many situations. Eventually I would like to see limits put on everything. But more importantly those statutes need to be enforced. Since I don't own land or a lake of my own I'd like to teach my kids to fish in a few years when they are old enough. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

TheCream said:


> Anyone going to answer? I'm just curious how much a limit is going to impact your daily catches.


I can't imagine this being a problem with a responsible angler. Twenty Sunfish is plenty of fish for the pan.

____________________________________________

Sunfish are not the only resource being overly harvested on AEP Recreation Land property.
A year or so ago, someone posted a picture of a picnic table full of 2-3lb. largemouth bass. It was disheartening to say the least.
I am not against keeping a legal limit of smaller sized bass on occasion. It can make for a better fishery. But I've seen a bunch of 4-pounders, 3-pounders and many 2-pounders going into frying pans after the angler informs everyone in the camp area what they've caught.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Limits wont effect me. 10-12 gills are plenty of sandwiches to fill me up at camp. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

JignPig Guide said:


> I can't imagine this being a problem with a responsible angler. *Twenty Sunfish is plenty of fish for the pan*.
> 
> ____________________________________________
> 
> ...


This is what I was thinking. I understand some folks may want to "stock up" in one trip, but if you are fishing 2 days and with a friend/relative and you keep 80 fish between two days...isn't that more than enough?


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb (Feb 11, 2013)

If you don't like the regs, fish somewhere else. If enough people stop going there for a year or two, they will raise the bag limit. A park by me raised the bag limit of large mouth bass to 6 because no one was fishing there. Because it was over fished for so long. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

dont see how you could fish gills out of a large pond or small lake,they breed like rabbits.but who can eat more then 20 gills anyway? the whole thing just seems pointless to me.why not a size limit?


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm gonna miss a.e.p. had great memories of catching big gills, and the fun of bushwhacking it to far away ponds. I personally think the bluegills were overpopulated down there, would be ok with 40 gills limit or even a measurement limit but 20 you guys must be on a diet who say you can't eat 20 gills, not crappies, gills. I know for a fact i can sit down eat 20gills 2 potatos, 3 frog legs for supper after a good day of hiking and kicking in a float tube, and I weight 160lbs. I'd be alright to even revisit a.e.p. after they lift the limit but i know what that limit is going to do the pond will be full of 3 to 5 inch gills after a couple years due to overpopulation. I thank a.e.p. again for the great memories and to even allow us to be down there and fish. Wish the regulations didn't happen but oh well ohio allows great oppurtunity for gills other places. Good luck to those who continue to go there and if your bass fishing take 20 gills out for me to try and keep the population down so future generations can enjoy the occasional 9 or 10 inch gills that I would punish my body by dragging gear miles upon miles to get.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Well I don't know what everyone is jacked up about. If they enforce it as well as the no motor vehicles beyond this point signs I don't think anyone will have to worry.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Wow, this is going to kill the yoder toter business, haul 12 guys down in a van and each guy fills 2 five gallon buckets with 'gills. I bet that'll stop.........


----------

